# Coleslaw--oops!



## CWS4322 (Jun 11, 2011)

I generally make creamy coleslaw dressing using mayo, buttermilk or sour cream, a bit of sugar, vinegar, salt, pepper, a dash of chilpolte pepper, and celery seed. Oops, I grabbed dill seed instead of celery seed...it was VERY good. I think I'll used dill seed from now on.

What's your favorite way to make coleslaw dressing?


----------



## dcSaute (Jun 11, 2011)

>>favorite . . .

all of the above, and then some.

dill seed is a nice change up - try also fresh dill

or ground anise
or poppy seed

a little heat is good - I threaten it with cayenne

don't forget sweet pickle relish

add a drop or three of sesame oil

if you're doing a fine cabbage dice - try it as a "slaw stuffed tomato" - oh, poke a hole in the bottom of the tomato so anything 'too juicy' can run out.....

I do a baked prosciutto lined slaw stuffed green pepper with feta crumble topping.  a lot of prep but a flavorful side.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty standard here. Mayo, oil, sugar, salt....

My mother uses a recipe with tumeric. Not creamy at all, more of a vinagarette type dressing. It keeps crispy for a long time....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 11, 2011)

I like my Cole slaw wet and juicy instead of creamy.  To make it, I grate a head of cabbage (purple or green depending on my mood, mine 1 yellow onion and combine the two into a bowl.  I add 2 grated carrots.  And the, I add just enough Miracle Whip Salad Dressing to coat.  Add 3 tbs sugar (or sucralose sweetener) and 1/2 cup ice water.  stir until everything is combined.  Let sit in the fridge until very cold.  Serve on a hot summer day with whatever you're going to grill or fry.

My slaw is so juicy, it almost quenches your thirst.  It's very refreshing.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 11, 2011)

Mayonnaise, lemon juice, salt, sugar, pepper, grated horseradish.  Cabbage is shredded on a cabbage shredding board that is also used to shred cabbage for making sauerkraut.  Cole slaw is marinated for at least 8 hours.  Most important ingredient is a good cabbage; does not work if the cabbage is too dry or woody.  Ideally it comes out crunchy but creamy and juicy.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 11, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Pretty standard here. Mayo, oil, sugar, salt....
> 
> My mother uses a recipe with tumeric. Not creamy at all, more of a vinagarette type dressing. It keeps crispy for a long time....


 oops. forgot to add vinegar


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2011)

Try swapping out the sour cream for greek style yogurt.  It saves many many calories and tastes great.


----------



## merstar (Jun 11, 2011)

Besides the standard mayonnaise/vinegar/sugar/celery seed version, I sometimes do an Asian version with cilantro, red bell pepper, and scallions added to the cabbage, tossed with a dressing of lime juice, fresh ginger, cumin powder, hot pepper flakes, a little vinegar,  a little mayonnaise, and soy sauce, dark sesame oil and extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 11, 2011)

merstar said:


> Besides the standard mayonnaise/vinegar/sugar/celery seed version, I sometimes do an Asian version with cilantro, red bell pepper, and scallions added to the cabbage, tossed with a dressing of lime juice, fresh ginger, cumin powder, hot pepper flakes, a little vinegar,  a little mayonnaise, and soy sauce, dark sesame oil and extra virgin olive oil.


For an Asian version, perhaps you should use Napa cabbage?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 11, 2011)

I generally use buttermilk instead of sour cream. And, if the greek yogurt had been closer to the front of the fridge, I might have grabbed that instead of the buttermilk. All your variations sound great!


----------



## LindaZ (Jun 11, 2011)

Does Marzetti's count?


----------



## NoraC (Jun 12, 2011)

Marzetti's is my hands down favorite. Wish I could copy cat it, LOL.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 13, 2011)

I really don't like the super sweet, chopped stuff. There are several versions that I like on the vinegar side. In Emeril's Real and Rustic, there is a recipe for Ma Ma slaw which is great. Our SINs aunt gave us another great recipe for this type of slaw.

Craig


----------



## therealandrew (Jun 19, 2011)

I like to mix a tad of cumin with low fat yogurt and some red cabbage and all other common coleslaw ingredients. Goes well with some fish tacos! 

-Andrew


----------



## Claire (Jun 20, 2011)

Oooo.  I'm going to have to find a way to flag this one so I can get back to it.  My way to do creamy is much like I've seen here.  I usually have a jar of what hubby calls "Claire's super secret sauce" -- a basic ranch made with half may, the other half either yogurt (preferably Greek nonfat when I can get it) or buttermilk.  Then in the summer it is fresh herbs from the garden, but in the winter I like Penzey's mix ... not their ranch mix, but either their creamy peppercorn (fave) or green goddess.  I use it for a lot of things, but in the summer I'd like something more vinegar-y.  So I'll come back to this site.  Maybe print it.  I've never printed from this site and have a new printer.  Time to experiment?


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 20, 2011)

*favorite slaw..*

Mine has gotten a lot of rave reviews.. very simple. 

Obviously, shredded cabbage.  Sprinkle liberally with sugar, allow it to set for 10 to 15 minutes(it matters!!).  Add Miracle whip, a little milk, celery seed and stir.  Add sugar more sugar to taste. It should be CREAMY when done... very tasty.


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay, I have to weigh in here.  We like the basic mayo, vinegar, sugar dressing, my mom always added some evap milk, I really don't know why, but I do it too. have to have a little salt and alot of pepper.  I prefer to shred my cabbage by hand with a very sharp knife, I like really thin shreds and lots of finely chopped onion.   
My mother-in-law used to put a pinch or two of curry powder in her coleslaw, I loved it!  DH thinks he detests curry so he was quite surprised when he caught me adding it to the slaw one time and refused to believe that his "mum" ever used it.  Cracked me up that she was "slipping" that by him for eons!  
I change it up a bit for fish tacos, I use mexican style sour cream, sugar and fresh lime juice.


----------



## ChocolateFrosting (Jun 21, 2011)

I've never added sugar to coleslaw before. Perhaps I'm missing a trick there. 

We do shredded cabbage (red and white), carrot, onion, a little crushed garlic, some mayo, some salad cream, salt, pepper. Really, really basic. 

Might have to try some of the above recipes and see what the rabble think!


----------

